
Map-Reduce With Ruby Using Apache Hadoop - mattyb
http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2011/01/map-reduce-with-ruby-using-apache-hadoop/
======
gfodor
Another potentially easier way to do this is to use elastic map reduce:

<http://aws.amazon.com/elasticmapreduce/>

This will automatically spin up and tear down the instances your job uses, and
will set up the hadoop configuration to access your S3 account instead of
HDFS. So, you upload your input to S3, run your job (in this case, a Hadoop
streaming job since it's a Ruby script), and the output will be saved to S3
for you to download. The only script you need to write is the actual map
reduce job, and you kick off the job by uploading the script to s3 and running
the elastic-mapreduce command line tool.

------
xal
Not quite as nice as the incredible mrjob, but it's a good start in a great
language.

~~~
mattyb
[http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2010/10/mrjob-distributed-
co...](http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2010/10/mrjob-distributed-computing-
for-everybody.html)

